# alicante airport



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone know if there is a lost and found office at alicante airport


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

My girlfriend worked there the past 2 summers and im sure she has mentioned about there bing a lost and found office there, I'l email here at work now and get back to you.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey rangitoto the lost and found is handled by the Policia Local Elche and their office is in the arrivals area. It's only for items that have been lost in the Airport though, not to do with items that have gone missing on a flight or anything like that. The phone number is (34) 966 919 223


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

thank rich


----------

